# North West/North Midland Saturday Cruise EvenTT07 UPDATE!!



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

For Saturday's Cruise to the Venue, here are times and meeting places:

The Scottish contingent will know where to go (in the nicest possible way of course!!!)

From there we will meet at the Knutsford Services on the M6 South at 2pm. That's just south of junction 19.

We will then head south/east along the A515 to meet the A50 south of Ashbourn

We will be at the Shell Services on the A50 east bound for 4pm
This should get us to the hotel for 4:30pm


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi Dani

Can you change the tile to North West/ North Midland ,,,,,,,,,,,,, :-*

If there are @ 10 cars that should be ok at Adlington ,,, if there are more it will be a problem if we loose some ,,, can we not meet on/off a M6 services or junction , as i said on the other tt web not sure if the scots will want a hoon after a 3,, 4 hr drive to us , over to Hev :-* :!:

All are welcome to meet at our house ,,, ie scots and anyone around the North West ..


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Title changed, David 

M6 would be in the "wrong" direction from me to Donnington but I am open to suggestions?

We could of course always (re-)start from my house after a brew?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Auto route says M6, J15 , A50.....

Or we can do holmes chapel , congleton ,,, any where on this road to meet/stop


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

davidg said:


> Auto route says M6, J15 , A50.....
> 
> Or we can do holmes chapel , congleton ,,, any where on this road to meet/stop


That's by far the most direct route & the A50 is pretty good fun for a hoon (no cameras etc.)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

With the producer for the Audi Channel considering setting up a camera on an over head bridge to capture all the cars heading up the M1, you may want to consider a meeting point (just) south of Donington, so that you can join the Northerly cruise 8) 

As soon as I know for sure, I'll post up the info


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Auto route says M6, J15 , A50.....
> 
> Or we can do holmes chapel , congleton ,,, any where on this road to meet/stop


I was planning on going along the A50, but going via the A515 which is a most fantastic road 

So where do you think a good meeting place would be?



W7 PMC said:


> the A50 is pretty good fun for a hoon (no cameras etc.)


I agree with you Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

What cruise, where, why, when? :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

les said:


> What cruise, where, why, when? :?


To EvenTT07 on Sunday July 1st at Donington Park


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

nutts said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > What cruise, where, why, when? :?
> ...


We are traveling down Saturday  

Les , are you traveling Sunday ?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

davidg said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Harrr Donington, Yeah Sunday driver here :lol:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Cant wait, where will be the nearest place around the Bolton/North Manchester area please


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> Cant wait, where will be the nearest place around the Bolton/North Manchester area please


For what :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Godzilla said:


> Cant wait, where will be the nearest place around the Bolton/North Manchester area please


Hiya,

I suppose Knutsford Services on the M6 south will be a good meeting place? See what David suggests


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

les said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> > Cant wait, where will be the nearest place around the Bolton/North Manchester area please
> ...


That would be telling Les


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Any more for this ,,,,, will post some meeting places soon , or pm me if you want to meet en-route 8) 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> , as i said on the other tt web not sure if the scots will want a hoon after a 3,, 4 hr drive to us , over to Hev :-* :!:
> 
> All are welcome to meet at our house ,,, ie scots and anyone around the North West .


Hey David :-*

How did it take me soooooooo long to find this??? :roll:

Yup, I'll be hooning to your house first (just make sure the rolls are ready!). Aiming to be at your pad about 12.30 ish - unless you want to change times a bit.

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > , as i said on the other tt web not sure if the scots will want a hoon after a 3,, 4 hr drive to us , over to Hev :-* :!:
> ...


Hi Hev
12:30 is fine by me , how many have you got in your convoy ??

:-* :-* :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


So far we have got 5 cars ............ was hoping to have more this time round :?. Hopefully I'll drum up more business this weekend (meet on Sunday), fingers crossed.

Hev x
:-* :-* :-*


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Any more from the N W    

Looking in to a meeting place @ Holmes chapel /congleton A54    

Will post soon when a place is confirmed , or any ideas from you guys


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Just wondering if any people form the Manchester area fancy meeting up, Trafford Centre then linking up with the outher group. Or just meeting at Knutsford Services?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Any more from the N W
> 
> Looking in to a meeting place @ Holmes chapel /congleton A54
> 
> Will post soon when a place is confirmed , or any ideas from you guys


Just back from 2 weeks hols this afternoon. I'll get my little grey matter in gear soon and then .................
I'll be back


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Any more from the N W
> ...


Ok Arnie   pm's done :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


PM's been picked up ===> grey matter drowned in red grape juice :wink: :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 [smiley=cheers.gif] me 3 ,,, in apple juice


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Hmm ,,,, nice :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


But the apple juice has turned in to cider [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

mines turned into stella 

well have we decided yet.

knutsford services sounds good but i'm easy.

welcome back danni, you have a good hol :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

coTTsie said:


> mines turned into stella
> 
> well have we decided yet.
> 
> ...


Looking like Knustford @1:50/2:00 ,,, as you can understand all depends on how the traffic is for the scots, guys , girls ,,,, we will get there soon 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

coTTsie said:


> mines turned into stella
> 
> well have we decided yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks, hols were great but HOT!!!!

Cidre, Stella, Merlot -----hmmm [smiley=cheers.gif] 
Looks like the time table is alost ready to be published :wink: :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

OK

First post/page updated    

Mine @12:30 ish

Knutsford services @ 2:00 ish

Then down to Donny any more peeps want to join us 8) 8) 8)


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

i'll c u at the services 2pm sharp lol :lol:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

See you at Knutsford services 

Also, just had a thought - what will people be doing for food/dinner when we get there?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Godzilla said:


> See you at Knutsford services
> 
> Also, just had a thought - what will people be doing for food/dinner when we get there?


The hotel has a nice restaurant Jon. I suppose we'll have dinner there


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> > See you at Knutsford services
> ...


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

So who is taking the PIES..


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> So who is taking the PIES..


That must be you and Rob :wink:  :-*


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> So who is taking the PIES..


I'm taking my own [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

I've got a fantastic family run homemade pie shop just round the corner from my house [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Godzilla said:


> I've got a fantastic family run homemade pie shop just round the corner from my house [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Well, make sure you bring some pies for David and Andy :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Godzilla said:


> I've got a fantastic family run homemade pie shop just round the corner from my house [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


As they say round here "nowt like sharing a pie " so YOU MUST allow Andy and me taste them and judge them out of 10  

So bring some with you


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

davidg said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a fantastic family run homemade pie shop just round the corner from my house [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


I am still hoping for some time to make a bacon and egg pie, our family favourite 

Sara


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sara G said:


> I am still hoping for some time to make a bacon and egg pie, our family favourite
> 
> Sara


Are you going to bring this along Sara


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> > I am still hoping for some time to make a bacon and egg pie, our family favourite
> ...


I've made the pastry, bought the bacon & eggs and the ovens on 

Sara


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Sara G said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Sara G said:
> ...


Fingers crossed, it's going to be a tense 40 mins, why can't mum live nearer :roll:

Sara


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sara G said:


> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


This is no good without pic's        :wink:


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Dave

You will have to wait and see  Just taken them out of the oven I have to resist them till Saturday morning. Have made two  

I am coming over from home now, you still meeting at Knutsford at 2:00pm

Sara


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

I might just have to have some for my supper


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sara G said:


> Dave
> 
> You will have to wait and see  Just taken them out of the oven I have to resist them till Saturday morning. Have made two
> 
> ...


All depends on the pies :lol: :lol: :lol: 2:00pm for pies ,,,,, or 3:00pm if there are no pies :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sara G said:


> Dave
> 
> You will have to wait and see  Just taken them out of the oven I have to resist them till Saturday morning. Have made two
> 
> ...


All depends on the pies :lol: :lol: :lol: 2:00pm for pies ,,,,, or 3:00pm if there are no pies :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

davidg said:


> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> > Dave
> ...


They taste Ok to me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sara G said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Sara G said:
> ...


Save some for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Will do Dani, I made two 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sara G said:


> Will do Dani, I made two 8)


     

Ok ! One for Sara , one for Dani ,,,, none for us lads :x :x :x :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> > Will do Dani, I made two 8)
> ...


That's just life David :-* :-* :-*

Thanks Sara,

I'm looking fw to that 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Sara G said:
> ...


OK That is it     you two are meeting at 3:00pm ,,, we will go without the pies at 2:00pm          :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Awwwww
How is that, I let you have half of mine :-*


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


OK  i will have the two half's  :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Do you want the smaller or the bigger half :roll:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

I want the bigger half


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Godzilla said:


> I want the bigger half


Greedy, Jon  :wink:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Don't want to be wasting away :wink:


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

There are pretty big pies, shoulf be enough to share


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Godzilla said:


> Don't want to be wasting away :wink:


And Sara is thinking of you :wink:



Sara G said:


> There are pretty big pies, shoulf be enough to share


Yum, yum [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

See you Saturday and looking forward to it


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

See you all tomorrow at Knutsford services at 2pm.

Unless anyone else is driving from North Manchester area starting out round about junction 16 of the M60 car park.


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> See you all tomorrow at Knutsford services at 2pm.
> 
> Unless anyone else is driving from North Manchester area starting out round about junction 16 of the M60 car park.


I am joining the M6 at Junction 21 which is the Irlam/Warrington junction just before Therwell Viaduct 

Sara


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll be joining at junction 19


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I'll be starting at the M876 :roll: 

See ya all 2moro   

Hev x


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

I will probably be going 
M60 to J7

A56 A556

Join M6 at J 19

Any meeting places near that way?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Godzilla said:


> I will probably be going
> M60 to J7
> 
> Any meeting places near that way?


 :roll:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Damn, pissing down - cant clean car.


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

pour on the cleaner, spread it about with a sponge and leave it in the rain :lol:


----------

